# Transhumanism



## ugh1979

What are peoples thoughts about Transhumanism?

I was a Transhumanist long before I ever realised it was a recognised movement, and I'm glad to hear more and more about others who follow this movement these days. It's perfect combination of many of my beliefs and interests.

If you are wondering what it is, Transhumanism is,



> ...an international intellectual and cultural movement that affirms the possibility and desirability of fundamentally transforming the human condition by developing and making widely available technologies to eliminate aging and to greatly enhance human intellectual, physical, and psychological capacities.


More info on the Wiki.


----------



## mastershake

Sounds like the source of inspiration for "The Six Million Dollar Man"


----------



## surrender to nothing

Thoughts: it's a starry eyed approach to solve all human problems through technological advances. As though ongoing technology isn't problematic itself.


----------



## ugh1979

surrender to nothing said:


> Thoughts: it's a starry eyed approach to solve all human problems through technological advances. As though ongoing technology isn't problematic itself.


Starry eyed to many people at the moment yes, much of it being almost certainly inevitable, also yes.

What beef do you have with technology? It's made much of the world a very very comfortable place to live and ahas increased living standards considerably.


----------



## surrender to nothing

No the transhumanists are starry eyed.

Cryogenics "inevitable"? Maybe to the rich who desire such services and the swindlers running the cryo-show.

"Comfortable," eh yeah. 7 Billion people makes for a cozy existence, definitely. Such ongoing technological advancements will further taint the natural world, and humans commune with that world. But transhumanists don't really care. It's all ego driven.


----------



## ugh1979

surrender to nothing said:


> No the transhumanists are starry eyed.


...and as I said, yes, to some people Transhumanists will seem starry eyed. Futurists usually do to the layman.



> Cryogenics "inevitable"? Maybe to the rich and the swindlers running the cryo-show.


Given enough time and advancement, why not? Everyday cheap accessible technology such as computers and air travel was exclusive to the rich for many many years. It's the same with all new tech.



> "Comfortable," eh yeah. 7 Billion people makes for a cozy existence, definitely. Such ongoing technological advancements will further taint the natural world, and humans commune with that world. But transhumanists don't really care. It's all ego driven.


Of course there are over population issues, but it's technology that can solve that problem! We have surpassed what can be supported naturally.

Why wouldn't Transhumanist's care? What a silly thing to say.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Its the ultimate in egomania. Eliminate aging?


----------



## ugh1979

FairleighCalm said:


> Its the ultimate in egomania. Eliminate aging?


What's wrong with eliminating ageing? It could be very important with regards to interstellar travel for example.

I think ultimately we will transcend our biological restraints. I don't see why it has to have an egomania side. Why would it?


----------



## Surrender

I think transhumanism is cool is different respects. Then again I think science is cool.


----------



## Mr Mask

Transhumanism is the future. Man and machine will be indistinguishable. Check out this website

http://www.futuretimeline.net/index.htm

A game that addresses this is Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## ugh1979

Mr Mask said:


> Transhumanism is the future. Man and machine will be indistinguishable. Check out this website
> 
> http://www.futuretimeline.net/index.htm
> 
> A game that addresses this is Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


Thanks for the link. Interesting.


----------



## Resonance

All seems a convoluted way of saying: One day I hope this happens:


----------



## Resonance

ugh1979 said:


> ...and as I said, yes, to some people Transhumanists will seem starry eyed.* Futurists usually do to the layman.*
> 
> .


:rofl


----------



## wootmehver

Scientists have already reversed the aging process in mice by regenerating the telomeres on the ends of the DNA strands of old mice, resulting in the old mice looking and behaving just like the young mice. Mainstream scientists are already saying there is no reason we can't live hundreds or thousands of years. We have always used available technology to cure disease and maintain health and thereby extend our lifespans. Aging is just another disease process.

Transhumanism will become the norm someday and people will be amazed that it was once regarded with suspicion. We may have to be enhanced in order to survive any upheavals to the ecosystem of this planet and to survive in colonies in outer space.


----------



## ugh1979

Kevco said:


> Scientists have already reversed the aging process in mice by regenerating the telomeres on the ends of the DNA strands of old mice, resulting in the old mice looking and behaving just like the young mice. Mainstream scientists are already saying there is no reason we can't live hundreds or thousands of years. We have always used available technology to cure disease and maintain health and thereby extend our lifespans. Aging is just another disease process.
> 
> Transhumanism will become the norm someday and people will be amazed that it was once regarded with suspicion. We may have to be enhanced in order to survive any upheavals to the ecosystem of this planet and to survive in colonies in outer space.


Exactly.

Transhumanism could well be a fundamental requirement for any civilisations long term survival.

Humans moving in to a Trunshumanism or a similar stage is pretty much guaranteed, subject to our survival on earth over the next few hundred years. I don't see how anyone can possibly argue that it won't happen as it's something the vast majority of people want. It's a upcoming new mega market and if the tech is there becomes cost efficient in time, as new tech always does, it will catch on big time.

We're already seeing it happen now. Just as plastic surgery to enhance people cosmetically became huge in the 20th century, surgery/modification to augment and upgrade bodies and minds will be big business this century.

Over the course of the next few hundred years parents will be augmenting their child's abilities from as early as in the womb, if not before, with genetic modification of DNA. It will start with genetic engineering to ensure a child has a disease free life, and then expand to include the option of 'upgrades'.


----------



## VagueResemblance

The technology is there and could transform the world, it just hasn't for a variety of reasons such as ignorance and politics. Just for example - we could have small nuclear reactors to power cities, self-contained units that last for hundreds of years, and yes are safe in events of earthquakes. Instead we have coal-fired power plants. Agricultural advances that could have the US Midwest ending world hunger. Instead we have Monsanto working to achieve a profitable monopoly. Depressing, really.

From pictures for sad children


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

@thread title: ehheh, didn't know there was a term for that yet



VagueResemblance said:


> The technology is there and could transform the world, it just hasn't for a variety of reasons such as ignorance and politics. Just for example - we could have small nuclear reactors to power cities, self-contained units that last for hundreds of years, and yes are safe in events of earthquakes. Instead we have coal-fired power plants. Agricultural advances that could have the US Midwest ending world hunger. Instead we have Monsanto working to achieve a profitable monopoly. Depressing, really.
> 
> From pictures for sad children


truth 

i think there's a problem of motivation though, that's a huge thing- how effective at solving problems like marketing, innovation, would the richer world be if it wasn't in a bubble?


----------



## Resonance

VagueResemblance said:


>


Lulz.

I don't see how "transhumanists" (*titter*) are a "special kind of nerd" to be honest. As far as I can see, "transhumanism" (*smirk*) is a prententious new-agey term for "people who think we will have robot arms n shizzle one day". I think maybe we might have robot arms one day. Does that really require a special title?

I think one day some twisted person, somewhere, will attach wheels to his cat. Do I have to be called a rotaryfelinist now?


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Resonance said:


> I think one day some twisted person, somewhere, will attach wheels to his cat. Do I have to be called a rotaryfelinist now?


Already been done i think, but people invent words when they like the concepts i guess


----------



## ugh1979

Resonance said:


> Lulz.
> 
> I don't see how "transhumanists" (*titter*) are a "special kind of nerd" to be honest. As far as I can see, "transhumanism" (*smirk*) is a prententious new-agey term for "people who think we will have robot arms n shizzle one day". I think maybe we might have robot arms one day. Does that really require a special title?
> 
> I think one day some twisted person, somewhere, will attach wheels to his cat. Do I have to be called a rotaryfelinist now?


If you think that is all Transhumanism is then you don't know what Transhumanism is.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Already happening really.


----------



## britisharrow

How about instead of Transhumanism we have a go at Humanism first?


----------



## ugh1979

britisharrow said:


> How about instead of Transhumanism we have a go at Humanism first?


Well Transhumanism is simply a progression of Humanism, and the two can simultaneously be compatible with even just one individuals philosophy/ideology.


----------



## HippieChick

ugh1979 said:


> What are peoples thoughts about Transhumanism?
> 
> I was a Transhumanist long before I ever realised it was a recognised movement, and I'm glad to hear more and more about others who follow this movement these days. It's perfect combination of many of my beliefs and interests.
> 
> If you are wondering what it is, Transhumanism is,
> 
> More info on the Wiki.


Would you be willing to be a guinea pig for the transhumanist movement? Would you consider having a computer chip implanted in your hand or even your brain?

I think that if humans are ever implanted with computer chips it will be another way to monitor and control the common people. It will be sold to us as something that will give us better health, longer lifespan, and better quality of life. But in the end we will be more compliant slaves for the wealthy elite. It will be the end of privacy as we know it.


----------



## ugh1979

HippieChick said:


> Would you be willing to be a guinea pig for the transhumanist movement? Would you consider having a computer chip implanted in your hand or even your brain?


Yes and yes. As long as it was safe, no problem at all.



> I think that if humans are ever implanted with computer chips it will be another way to monitor and control the common people. It will be sold to us as something that will give us better health, longer lifespan, and better quality of life. But in the end we will be more compliant slaves for the wealthy elite. It will be the end of privacy as we know it.


In what regards would it infringe on an individuals privacy? Exactly what you be your concerns with this technology?


----------



## HippieChick

If you had a computer chip implanted inside you, your whereabouts and your every move could be tracked by authority figures. Technology could be developed to the point that your thoughts and movements are controlled like a remote controlled toy car. Do you really think transhumanism is being developed just to make human beings stronger and healthier? Only to the point that we will be better slaves to the Man.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Its like a neo nazi movement of ridding the world of human imperfection. Bad enough seeing Middle Eastern men/women changing their appearance to look like white Caucasians.

Its like we want Brave New World and all other dystopian sci fi realities to happen. 

Human conditioning for the greater good of humanity and all that. Until someone goes too far.


----------



## ugh1979

HippieChick said:


> If you had a computer chip implanted inside you, your whereabouts and your every move could be tracked by authority figures. Technology could be developed to the point that your thoughts and movements are controlled like a remote controlled toy car.
> 
> Do you really think transhumanism is being developed just to make human beings stronger and healthier? Only to the point that we will be better slaves to the Man.


So you think all the tech companies around the world and all the thousands of independent of government people involved in the development and production of devices will all agree to keep hidden networking and neural control features secret from the consumer and hope nobody notices and complains?

What about individual countries and international laws which would prohibit such things? Will governments just ignore them as they are an evil all controlling secret conspiring menace to us all?

Like all tech, the ultimate gain is financial, and having in built features available for population tracking and control isn't a feature that will help sales is it? :roll

And that's just for the consumer upgrade market. Can you imagine the scandal and backlash against ruling governments if medical tech for assiting the ill and disabled was developed which had the secret features you think will be included? Controlling the minds of disabled kids for example isn't something that goes down well with the voters!

It won't happen, as governments and the tech companies have far too much to lose.

You sound like a paranoid conspiracy theorist.


----------



## ugh1979

xTKsaucex said:


> Its like a neo nazi movement of ridding the world of human imperfection. Bad enough seeing Middle Eastern men/women changing their appearance to look like white Caucasians.
> 
> Its like we want Brave New World and all other dystopian sci fi realities to happen.
> 
> Human conditioning for the greater good of humanity and all that. Until someone goes too far.


So you are against treating the sick and needy? Are the bionic legs that will allow little Jimmy to walk or the bionic eyes that will allow little Sarah to see the works of a neo-Nazi movement intent on ridding the world of human imperfection?

I don't see how anyone can say using transhumanist tech that allows people to live normal happy lives is wrong. Are you against stem cell treatments as well by any chance?

I don't see the problem using the same tech for upgrades and advancement of mankind either. Options are a good thing.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ugh1979 said:


> So you are against treating the sick and needy? Are the bionic legs that will allow little Jimmy to walk or the bionic eyes that will allow little Sarah to see the works of a neo-Nazi movement intent on ridding the world of human imperfection?
> 
> I don't see how anyone can say using transhumanist tech that allows people to live normal happy lives is wrong. Are you against stem cell treatments as well by any chance?
> 
> I don't see the problem using the same tech for upgrades and advancement of mankind either. Options are a good thing.


You say this short sighted. Sure a bionic leg for jimmy boy is all well and good but what happens when you get the stage whereby bionic legs /eyes outperform or have some shiny gadgets attached and becomes a commercialised product in which to enhance the individual.

Human bionics is only a part of transhumanism theory and practice. I'm more concerned about the genetic perfection ideas some dangerous - yes, I say dangerous, individuals have voiced. All the crap about choosing what your new born baby will look like before birth like some sort of tailor made commodity.

At the end of the day, genetic modification has no solid outcome.


----------



## ugh1979

xTKsaucex said:


> You say this short sighted. Sure a bionic leg for jimmy boy is all well and good but what happens when you get the stage whereby bionic legs /eyes outperform or have some shiny gadgets attached and becomes a commercialised product in which to enhance the individual.


It's not short sighted as it's already happening:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/aug/08/oscar-pistorius-south-africa-world-championships

I have no problem with this, do you?



> Human bionics is only a part of transhumanism theory and practice. I'm more concerned about the genetic perfection ideas some dangerous - yes, I say dangerous, individuals have voiced. All the crap about choosing what your new born baby will look like before birth like some sort of tailor made commodity.
> 
> At the end of the day, genetic modification has no solid outcome.


I understand your concerns but with the right legislation and limits I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ugh1979 said:


> It's not short sighted as it's already happening:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/aug/08/oscar-pistorius-south-africa-world-championships
> 
> I have no problem with this, do you?
> 
> I understand your concerns but with the right legislation and limits I don't see a problem with it.


Thats the present of human bionic augmentation. When it develops into something advanced and normal people start questioning their natural limbs you've hit a disturbed outcome.

lol, Legislation - you think private corporations and even governments gives a **** about international law. :teeth


----------



## ugh1979

xTKsaucex said:


> Thats the present of human bionic augmentation. When it develops into something advanced and normal people start questioning their natural limbs you've hit a disturbed outcome.


Some of us have already. How is it really any different to cosmetic surgery?



> lol, Legislation - you think private corporations and even governments gives a **** about international law. :teeth


Erm, yes, as if products are illegal they are pretty much unsellable and therefore unprofitable so won't be developed.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ugh1979 said:


> Some of us have already. How is it really any different to cosmetic surgery?
> 
> Erm, yes, as if products are illegal they are pretty much unsellable and therefore unprofitable so won't be developed.


Different, having a nose job or a botox injection isn't in the same league as saying, 'my puny human arm is weak, lets shred it off and replace with a bionic augmentation'.

You can say they're both enhancements but currently, bionics are used on handicapped people. When ,more like if, bionics ever out perform natural ones there will be a tendency for normal humans to question why their natural physical bodies shouldn't be elevated to a new level.

As for the statement in regards to international law I was referring to en devours into genetic enhancements done in private. International law can condemn the experimentation of forbidden sciences but that won't stop some.


----------



## ugh1979

xTKsaucex said:


> Different, having a nose job or a botox injection isn't in the same league as saying, 'my puny human arm is weak, lets shred it off and replace with a bionic augmentation'.
> 
> You can say they're both enhancements but currently, bionics are used on handicapped people. When ,more like if, bionics ever out perform natural ones there will be a tendency for normal humans to question why their natural physical bodies shouldn't be elevated to a new level.


And why shouldn't they question? What's wrong with having choices?



> As for the statement in regards to international law I was referring to en devours into genetic enhancements done in private. International law can condemn the experimentation of forbidden sciences but that won't stop some.


Well that's something we will need to deal with, but it shouldn't mean the tech should never be developed.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ugh1979 said:


> And why shouldn't they question? What's wrong with having choices?
> 
> Well that's something we will need to deal with, but it shouldn't mean the tech should never be developed.


Questioning nature and the human condition is a dangerous root in general with ultimately unknown consequences. Saying whats wrong with having choices opens up a whole level of debate in regards to religious interpretation, law, ethics, morality and a whole load of other view points. It goes under the file 'why can't I do what I want given I have free will'.

I honestly can't answer that question as it is all open to opinion. What you do may be seen as alright for some, others would be against for whatever reason they hold.


----------



## ugh1979

xTKsaucex said:


> Questioning nature and the human condition is a dangerous root in general with ultimately unknown consequences. Saying whats wrong with having choices opens up a whole level of debate in regards to religious interpretation, law, ethics, morality and a whole load of other view points. It goes under the file 'why can't I do what I want given I have free will'. I honestly can't answer that question as it is all open to opinion. What you do may be seen as alright for some, others would be against for whatever reason they hold.


Indeed, look at the issue of abortion for example. The points you make are valid and are why we must always tread carefully in our progress. Maybe some big questions need to go to referendum.

There will always be people for and against everything, but that should never stifle progress as long as there is enough people for it.


----------



## transhuman10

I was looking for interesting articles about transhumanism in internet and i came across this site http://www.andrewcharalambous.co.uk/. I suggest you check it, it has brilliant articles.


----------



## Sacrieur

If you wear a watch, you're already a transhuman.


----------

